# Cooing issue



## MamaRose (Feb 18, 2017)

Hi. My son has two female ringneck doves that have now been with us for one month. They have acclimated really well, and have been to the avian vet and given a clean bill of health. They laid eggs at the end of week one, and are still sitting on them.

Yesterday one of the girls started a new behavior. She has always been the one to coo more, but yesterday she went on for a longer time than usual, and today has been at it non-stop. It is just as the original poster describes, a co-cooooooo over and over. I LOVE to listen to them coo, so that isn't an issue, but the extended periods are new, as are what she is doing at the same time. She is sitting on her body, with her tail up in the air, and is clicking the tips of her wings together. No head bobbing, no motion but the wingtip clicking. She is eating, drinking, voluntarily leaving and returning to the cage, flying around, etc., so I am not concerned that she is sick, just wondering if anyone knows why this new behavior. We know she is a female as we actually saw her lay one of the eggs they are sitting on, and are wondering if perhaps she is getting ready to lay again?

Any ideas? They are loved and interacted with to the degree to which they will let us, and are allowed to come in and out of the cage whenever someone is home, usually several hours during the day, and again several hours in the evening, so I don't think it is lack of attention. Help please.


----------



## FredaH (Apr 5, 2016)

Lol, you only have one house bird and I have six, difference is mine are feral pigeons and two tumblers and its lone males here that don't stop cooing, the girls were all silent but the males.....
You'll be pleased to know that since pairing them all up they're pretty quiet, except when they start courting again once they realise their eggs are actually fakes, ha ha - but then it's only the males here that coo. I can imagine how you feel because my lone males cooed all the time even at night, they were just calling for a hen - poor little loves. Peace reigns now though. 

MamaRose I don't have doves so I don't know if they're different to pigeons but my hen feral girls do what you're saying to their males when nesting before mating and laying their eggs, so I wonder if she's calling for a mate to share the egg sitting with her. Do the two girls both sit on each other's eggs or only their own? If so it could be a calling for another bird to sit on the eggs. Just a thought.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Doves are much worse than pigeons. Some of them can coo loudly, and non stop. Some people like it, but others do not. They really can get loud though.


----------



## MysticLilui (Jan 21, 2017)

FredaH said:


> Lol, you only have one house bird and I have six, difference is mine are feral pigeons and two tumblers and its lone males here that don't stop cooing, the girls were all silent but the males.....
> You'll be pleased to know that since pairing them all up they're pretty quiet, except when they start courting again once they realise their eggs are actually fakes, ha ha - but then it's only the males here that coo. I can imagine how you feel because my lone males cooed all the time even at night, they were just calling for a hen - poor little loves. Peace reigns now though.
> 
> MamaRose I don't have doves so I don't know if they're different to pigeons but my hen feral girls do what you're saying to their males when nesting before mating and laying their eggs, so I wonder if she's calling for a mate to share the egg sitting with her. Do the two girls both sit on each other's eggs or only their own? If so it could be a calling for another bird to sit on the eggs. Just a thought.



I was wondering why my hen is so silent. The only time I ever heard her make a peep was when she grunted quietly once when I picked her up but the whole time I've had her, nothing. No sounds at all. I'm glad I'm not the only one who has quiet hens I was starting to think she wasn't feeling well.


----------

